
Happy Anniversary, NAVFIT98 - killjoywashere
https://blog.usni.org/posts/2018/10/17/what-is-chinese-for-payloads-over-platforms
======
killjoywashere
Thought it was a fun, but pointed observation of how software may still work
but Goodhart's Law has killed its utility.

~~~
jki275
There are so many issues with that piece of software.

